# New Moebius Facebook page



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I didn't see any other posts about this but it looks like over the weekend that Frank set up a Moebius Facebook site. He has some pics of the upcoming products we all knew about so it looks like a good place to keep up to date with Moebius. And he it looks like he is going to keep posts related to upcoming events he will be attending too.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964

Bob K.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'll be sorry to miss it. It's a shame he has a perfectly good website that could be used for this.

Larry


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I guess it's becoming the norm to have a Facebook page that can be updated in seconds rather than engaging a web author every time you want the site updated.

Having said that, some people do have an aversion to social networking sites and they will miss out on the updates there.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Good shots of the Galactica kit there.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't see the difference in clicking one website or another. The point is exactly what is mentioned here. I can update that page simply and quickly, add whatever I want when I want. Much simpler. I don't believe you have to be a member to see anything there. You don't have to interact with anyone, sign up for Farmville, or even post a picture to be there and see what we've put up. Many more people see it on Facebook, as it seems the sheer volume of users opens this up to many more people.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

never hurts to have more than one outlet for news.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Somebody mention a Facebook page?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/manage/#!/pages/Saltillo-Mexico/Monster-Cafe-Saltillo/209432898451


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

I think its great, lets see all the great builds out there put on the page.
Just a good way for all Moebius fans / builders to share our work and 
keep up on the latest news from the fine folks at Moebius.


----------

